# Duyuru > Ya TURAN, Ya ÖLÜM >  Türk Subayı Kimdir?

## atoybil

Türk Subayı Kimdir?.............ümit üzdağ

Bir süreden buyana Türk ordusuna yönelik yoğun bir psikolojik operasyon gerçekleştiriliyor. Türk milletinin silahlı özü olan ve milletin güveninin kristalleştiği yer olan Türk ordusuna yönelik stratejik nitelikli psikolojik operasyonun güçlü bir dış kaynaktan yönlendirildiği şüphe götürmez bir gerçek. Ancak içeride yapılan kurumsal ve kişisel yanlışlarda gerçekleştirilen psikolojik operasyonun hedeflerine ulaşmasını sağlıyor. Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri''ni 2005 yılı itibarı ile değerlendirirken, her şeyden önce onun "savaşan bir ordu" olduğu gerçeğini göz önünde tutulmalıdır. 1984''den bu yana geçen 21 sene içinde binlerce asker, yüzlerce subay ve astsubay terörle mücadele sürecinde hayatını kaybetmiştir.
Savaşan orduların halk desteği büyük olur. Ancak savaş uzadıkça hele terörle mücadele sürecinde olduğu gibi yıpratma mücadelesi eksenli gelişmeye başlayınca halklar yorulur ve ordularına desteklerini azaltırlar.Türk halkı 24 seneden buyana ordusunun arkasındaki manevi ve maddi desteği en zor koşullarda dahi kaldırmayan tek halktır. Türk ordusu bu gerçeği göz önüne alarak, ordu-halk bütünleşmesini besleyecek süreçleri geliştirmek zorundadır. 
Oysa Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri 28 şubat sürecinden bu yana Türk halkının geniş kesimlerinin aklında olmasa dahi duygularında yıpranmaya başlamıştır. Dinimizi siyaset için sömüren malum çevrelerin oyununa büyük ölçüde düşülmüştür. Bugün AKP iktidarının önünü açan unsurların içinde 28 şubat''ın en önemli yeri tuttuğu göz önünde tutulmalıdır. 28 şubat bugün ki siyasal iktidarın kadrolarının Erbakan hükümetinde yıpranmasını engellemiştir.
28 şubat sürecinin dışında, yolsuzlukların orduya da sıçramış olması, yargılanan generaller, başlarına çuval geçirilen subaylar,depremden zengin olan subaylar ordunun sarsılmaması gereken itibarını ciddi bir yıpranmaya itebilir. üzetle Türkiye''nin Cumhuriyet tarihinin en kritik dönemine girdiği bu günlerde Türk milleti Silahlı Kuvvetleri''ni her zaman olduğu gibi gözü gibi sakınmalı, Silahlı Kuvvetlerde Türk milletinin taleplerini dikkate almalıdır. Böyle bir süreçten geçerken, milletin ve ordunun Mustafa Kemal Atatürk''ün şu tespitlerini hatırlamasında fayda vardır: 


" ''Efendiler! Eski silah arkadaşlarımla böyle yakından ve samimi temasta bulunmaktan büyük vicdani zevk hissediyorum. Sizinle oturup uzun hasbıhal etmek isterdim. Fakat çoksunuz; müsait yer de yok. Bu sebeple hissiyatımı birkaç cümle ile mülahaza etmekle yetineceğim.
Arkadaşlar! İngilizler ve yardımcıları, milletimizin bağımsızlığını imhaya karar vermişlerdir. Milletler bağımsızlıklarını hiç kimsenin lütuf ve atıfetine borçlu değildir. Hiç kimse kimseye, hiçbir millet diğer millete, hürriyet ve bağımsızlık vermez. Milletlerin tabiatında en yaratılıştan mevcut olan bu hak, milletlerce kuvvet ile, mücadele ile mahfuz bulundurulur. Kuvveti olmayan, dolayısıyla mücadele edemeyen bir millet, mahkÃ»m ve esir vaziyettedir.Böyle bir milletin bağımsızlığı gasp olunur.
Dünyada hayat için, insanca yaşamak için, bağımsızlık lazımdır. Bağımsızlık sahibi olmak için, kuvvet sahibi olmak ve bunun için mevcudiyetini ispat etmek icap eder. Kuvvet ordudur. Ordunun hayat ve saadet kaynağı, bağımsızlığı takdir eden milletin, kuvvetin lüzumuna olan vicdani imanıdır.
İngilizler, milletimizi bağımsızlıktan mahrum etmek için, pek tabii olarak evvela onu ordudan mahrum etmek çarelerine giriştiler. Mütareke şartlarının tatbikatı ile silahlarımızı, cephanelerimizi, bütün müdafaa vasıtalarımızı elimizden almaya çalıştılar. Sonra
kumandanlarımıza ve subaylarımıza tecavüz ve taarruza başladılar. Askerlik izzetinefsini yok etmeye gayret ettiler. Ordumuzu tamamen lağvederek, milleti, bağımsızlığını muhafaza için muhtaç olduğu dayanak noktasından mahrum etmeye teşebbüs ettiler. Bir taraftan da müdafaasız, ordusuz bıraktıklarını zannettikleri milletin de, izzetinefsine, her türlü
haklarına ve mukaddesatına taarruzla, milleti alçaklığa, boyun eğmeye alıştırmak planını takip
ettiler ve ediyorlar. Her halde ordu, düşmanlarımızın birinci taarruz hedefi oldu. Orduyu imha etmek için mutlaka subayları mahvetmek, aşağılamak lazımdır. Buna da teşebbüs ettiler. Bundan sonra milleti koyun sürüsü gibi boğazlamakta, engeller ve müşkülat kalmaz.
Bu hakikat karsısında ve içinde bulunduğumuz vaziyete göre subaylar heyetimize düşen vazifenin mahiyeti, ehemmiyeti ve kıymeti kendiliğinden meydana çıkar. Milletimiz hür ve bağımsız yaşamak lüzumuna tam bir iman ile kani olmuş ve buna kati azim ile karar
vermiştir. Zaman zaman, şurada burada üzüntü verici karaktersizliklerin görülmüş olması, hiçbir vakit milletimizin genel kanaatine, hakiki imanına sekte vurmamıştır ve vurmayacaktır. Dolayısıyla kuvvetin, ordunun vücudu için lazım olduğunu söylediğim kaynak ki, milletin vicdanı-imanıdır, mevcuttur. Ordu ise, arkadaşlar, ancak subaylar heyeti sayesinde vücut
bulur. Malum bir askeri hakikat, felsefi hakikattir; "ordunun ruhu subaylardadır." O halde subaylarımız, düşmanlarımız tarafından yıkılmak istenilen ordumuzu tamir edecek ve canlandıracak, ordu ve milletimizin bağımsızlığını muhafaza edecektir.
Millet, bağımsızlığının muhafazasından ibaret olan hayati gayesinin teminini ordudan, ordunun ruhunu teşkil eden subaylardan bekler. İşte subayların yüce olan vazifesi budur. Allah göstermesin milletin bağımsızlığı ihlal edilirse bunun vebali subaylara ait
olacaktır. Subaylar, izah ettiğim yüce, mukaddes ve bütün açılardan üzerlerine düşen vazife itibariyle, bütün mevcudiyetleriyle ve bütün dikkat ve ferasetleriyle, giriştiğimiz bağımsızlık mücadelesinde birinci derecede faal ve fedakar olmak mecburiyetindedirler. şahsi hayatları
itibariyle de subaylar, fedakarlar sınıfının en önünde bulunmak mecburiyetindedirler üünkü düşmanlarımız herkesten evvel onları öldürür. Onları aşağılar ve hor görürler. Hayatında bir an olsa bile subaylık yapmış, subaylık izzetinefsini, şerefini duymuş, ölümü
küçümsemiş bir insan, hayatta iken, düşmanın tasarladığı ve reva gördüğü bu muamelelere katlanamaz. Onun yaşamak için bir çaresi vardır. şerefini korumak! Halbuki düşmanlarımızın da kastettiği, o şerefi ayaklar altına atmaktır. Dolayısıyla subay için "Ya istiklal, Ya ölüm" vardır. Fakat arkadaşlar ölmeyeceğiz, bağımsızlığımızı muhafaza ederek yasayacağız ve milletimizi daima bağımsız görmekle bahtiyar olacağız!''
Kaynak:
*Afyon''da çıkan İkaz Gazetesi''nden aktaran:
Anadolu''da Yenigün Gazetesi, 10 Ağustos 1920.
* Atatürk''ün Bütün Eserleri, c.9, Kaynak Yayınlan,
İstanbul. Ekim 2002, s. 112-113."
*
Türk Subayı Kimdir-2*

Hakan Evrensel emekli bir subaydır. Güneydoğu Anadolu''da terörle mücadele etmiştir. Evrensel daha sonra istifa ederek, Güneydoğu üyküleri-1,2,3 adlı üç kitap yayınlamıştır. Bu kitapta subay, doktor, hakim, savcı, er Güneydoğu Anadolu''da emperyalizmin işbirlikçisi PKK''ya karşı mücadele edenlerin mücadele anıları anlatılır. üç kitapta defalarca basılmıştır. şimdi üç cilt bir arada "Güneydoğu üyküleri" adı ile yayınlandı. Oğullarının yiğitliğini anlamak isteyen bir milletin okuması gereken bir kitaptır Evrensel'' in kitabı. Bütün kitapçılarda bulmak mümkün. 
Bugün size bu kitaptan bir hakimin anılarını aktarmak istiyorum. Güneydoğu''nun küçük bir ilçesinde görev yapan hakim ilçe dışındaki lojmanından görünen karakolun bir gecesini şöyle anlatır: 
"Lojmanımızın balkonundan o karakol görünürdü. Yaklaşık bir aydır her istihbarat kaynağından karakolun basılacağı haberi geliyordu. üstelik baskının şimdiye kadar yapılanlardan çok daha büyük olacağı söyleniyordu. Yakın birliklerden timler getirildi, karakolun etrafına mayınlar döşendi, ağır silahlarla takviyeler yapıldı ve baskın beklenmeye başlandı. En son gelen istihbaratta baskının saati ve baskına katılacak terörist sayısı bile veriliyordu. 22.10, beş yüz terörist. 
Karakol o gün basılmadı. Bir gün sonra, bildirilen saatte cehennem başladı. Balkonumuzdan izlediğim dehşet dolu manzarada, daire haline gelmiş teröristlerin, dairenin ortasına, gecenin karanlığında ateşleri parıldayan silahları ateşlediklerini görüyordum. Karakolun, havan ve roket mermilerinin patladığı yerde olduğunu biliyorduk. Tam anlamıyla çember içine almışlardı. Lojmandan ayrılıp doğruca jandarmanın binasına gittik. Karakolun merkezi, telsizle, sürekli timlerden durumlarını bildirmelerini istiyor; dış emniyette bulunan timler de bu çağrılara cevap veriyor, havan ve uçaksavar ateşi istedikleri yerleri de tarif ediyorlardı. 
Bir süre sonra telsiz konuşmaları, timlerden birinin üzerine yoğunlaştı. Timden bir türlü cevap alınamıyordu. üst üste, defalarca çağrı yapılıyor ancak bir türlü timle irtibata geçilemiyordu. Konuşmaları takip eden askerler timden ümitlerini kesmişlerdi. Ama bir yandan da çağrılar devam ediyordu. Bir saat kadar sonra, telsizden bitkin bir ses duyuldu: "Yaralılarım var, yaralılarımı alın." Tüylerimiz diken diken olmuştu. Hemen cevap verildi. "Tamam Suat 3, sakin olun, az sonra birlik çıkacak." İlk yaralı haberi, bu saatlerdir aranan timden gelmişti. Tim komutanı konuşurken arkadan silah sesleri duyuluyordu. Herkes bu sözler üzerine yorum yapıyordu. Telsizin başındaki tim komutanlarından biri, bu timde şehit olduğundan emindi. Merkezden tekrar çağrı yapıldı. "Suat 3 , irtibatı kesme. Sakin olun!" Cevapta bir değişiklik olmadı : "Yaralılarım var. Kan kaybediyorlar. Yaralılarımı alın!"
Ve tam bir buçuk saat, beşer dakika arayla Suat 3 kodlu timle muhabere aynen bu sözlerle sürdü : "Yaralılarımı alın" , "Sakin olun, geliyoruz." Hepimiz o time kimsenin yardıma gidemeyeceğini çok iyi biliyorduk. Karakola düşen mermi sayısında azalma olmuyor, aksine, takviye alan teröristler baskının şiddetini gittikçe artırıyorlardı. Kimsenin, değil karakolun dışına çıkmak, mevzi değiştirebilecek fırsatı dahi olmadığı apaçıktı.
Bir süre sonra, Suat 3''ün telsizinden hırs dolu kelimelerini işittik: "Hemen gelip yaralılarımı almazsanız, karakola dönüp bölüğü tarayacağım." Hepimiz şok olmuştuk. Hemen tabur komutanı devreye girdi. Hemen hemen aynı sözcüklerle tim komutanına sakin olma çağrısı yaptı. Ama işe yaramıyordu. Tim komutanı "Yaralılarımı alın!" dışında başka bir şey demiyordu. Tabur komutanının da telsizi bırakmasıyla, bir saat kadar daha tim komutanından ses çıkmadı. Birer dakika arayla yapılan yoğun çağrılara cevap vermedi. Hepimiz tim komutanının da şehit olduğunu düşünüyorduk. İçim burkuluyor, başım dönüyor, tanık olduğum bu anlardan nefret ediyordum. Telsizin başına tim komutanının okuldan devre arkadaşı geldi. Son bir ümitle eline mikrofonu alıp, cevap beklemeden, telsizin kodlarını da kullanmadan, konuşmaya başladı : "Devrem ben Hüseyin. Geçmiş olsun devrem. Biraz daha dayan olur mu? Bak destek timleri yola çıktı. Sana doğru geliyorlar. Devrem aman pes etme olur mu?" Telsizin mandalını bırakıp beklemeye başladı. Hepimiz Motorola marka, duvara monteli telsiz cihazının hoparlör kısmına gözlerimizi dikmiş bekliyorduk. Ve konuştu : "Devrem, bölük komutanı nerde?" Hepimiz derin bir "Oh!" çektik. Telsizden, "İzinde devrem" yanıtı verildi. Suat 3 , artık tükenen bir sesle konuşmayı sürdürdü : "Ne olur yaralılarımı alın. Bende yaralıyım."
O ana kadar kendisinin de yaralı olduğunu söylememişti. Hepimiz donup kalmıştık. Telsizin başındaki devre arkadaşı da bu sözü üzerine mikrofonu fırlattı ve odadan çıktı. Ben kapının hemen eşiğinde ayakta duruyor, duyduklarım ve gördüklerimle bir tarihe tanıklık ettiğimi düşünüyordum. "Ben de yaralıyım" dan sonra yine ses kesildi. Sabaha kadar hiç konuşmadı Yüzlerce kez yapılan çağrılara cevap vermedi. Artık onun şehit olduğuna ben de inanmıştım.
Gün ağarırken hepimiz yorgun düşmüş, telsizden yapılan "Suat 3, Konuşan Suat , Cevap ver!" çağrısından bıkmış halde bir köşede yığılmışken, birden telsizin mandalına basıldığını fark ettik. Telsizden silah sesleri geliyordu. Ve on on beş saniye sonra hayatım boyunca unutamayacağım bir İstiklal Marşı dinlemeye başladım. Mandala sürekli basıldığı için bütün telsizlerin konuşma imkanı durmuştu. 
üatışmanın altında yaralı bir tim komutanının, makamıyla söylediği İstiklal Marşı''nı dinliyordum. Gözlerim dolmuştu. O ana kadar duyduğum en güzel İstiklal Marşı''ydı. Birinci dörtlüğü bitirdi. İkinci dörtlükte sesi çatallaştı. Kelimeler uzadı. Ama marşı söylemeyi bırakmadı. Bozuk bir ses tonuyla, kendini zorlayarak okumaya devam etti. Marşı bitirdiğinde, ben de bitmiştim. Hemen orayı terk ettim.
Bir daha onun sesini hiç duymadım. Toplam 22 şehidin verildiği o baskın gecesinde, vücuduna saplanmış 7 merminin acısıyla söylediği İstiklal Marşı''nı ruhuma işleten tim komutanının ölmediğine ise hala inanamıyorum." 
Hakimin anıları burada sona eriyor. İşte benim Türk subayından anladığım budur. Vücudunda yedi mermi olduğu halde makamı ile İstiklal Marşı söyleyen adamdır. İstiklal Harbi''ni kazanan, Kocatepe''den Mustafa Kemal ile İzmir''e akan ruh bu ruhtur. Bu ruh, alp eren akıncı ruhudur. Bu ruh Kürşad ile üin Sarayı basar. Alp arslan ile Anadolu''yu yurt eder. Mohaç''ta bir devleti birkaç saat içinde yüzlerce sene için yok eder. Gazi Osman Paşa ile Tuna''yı durdurur. Gazi Mustafa Kemal ile emperyalizmi Anadolu''da boğar. Ve onlar göğüslerinde Kocatepe''de Atatürk''ü taşırlar. Nihayet Genelkurmay Başkanlığı Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı''nın armasını değiştirmekle yaptığı hatayı anlayarak, Atatürk''e dokunmama kararı almıştır. Bu doğru karardır ve milletin isteğidir.

----------

